# Buckeye Lake



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Anybody doing any good at Buckeye Lake daylight or Dark lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim white said:


> Anybody doing any good at Buckeye Lake daylight or Dark lol


Lasy I herd it was locked up with 2" of ice


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

That's nice huh cant do a thing. Wonder about the spillway


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Jim white said:


> That's nice huh cant do a thing. Wonder about the spillway


I'm not certain. Just read somewhere someone checking ice status dont even really remember the thread. There might be open pockets I havnt luk any eyes on it. Hopefully this rain opens it up,I need to get out in the worst way.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I hear ya


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Did anyone get out in the ice there and do any good during the week? Just curious, I was in Columbus early in week called a bait shop and they said guys were out. I didn’t have any of my gear w me tho


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BudIce said:


> Did anyone get out in the ice there and do any good during the week? Just curious, I was in Columbus early in week called a bait shop and they said guys were out. I didn’t have any of my gear w me tho


I didnt. If it was z,s baitstore you called. I would take the info with a grain of salt. They have told me it's open when its froze,and froze when its opened. I dont think the guy at RR would give false info on ice though,cause he fishes it an knows the risks. . 
I might drive out today and see if its opened up any. But I'm not to optimistic about it,we had the rain but not to much wind...


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Just drove by on the beach side and it looks open to me. Didn't see anyone fishing.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Sgirl said:


> Just drove by on the beach side and it looks open to me. Didn't see anyone fishing.


Wait till tonight


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Sgirl said:


> Just drove by on the beach side and it looks open to me. Didn't see anyone fishing.


This time last year there was shanties everywhere you looked, none yet this year. Lake is open.


----------

